# vixie-cron doesn't email (Solved-ish)

## nazgul533

I am using vixie-cron, with ssmtp installed, and attempting to get vixie-cron to email me the output of commands, as it should do. I have set a simple echo "Hello World" command in my crontab. I can confirm with /var/log/cron.log that this command is indeed being performed. I can also confirm with /var/log/messages that vixie-cron is passing off the output to ssmtp to mail to me, and is being successfully emailed from myusername@myemail.com.

I have the MAILTO= defined in my crontab as it should be, and I also believe my ssmtp config file is correctly set-up, and I can send email with the command ssmtp putemail@addresshere.com, and it works absolutely fine. However, despite all this, I am NOT receiving the output from echo "Hello World" as I should, despite the logs claiming an email is being sent. I'm at a loss -- anyone have any ideas?Last edited by nazgul533 on Mon Nov 08, 2010 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cdstealer

Hi,  I don't know if this will be of any use https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510335-highlight-ssmtp+connection+lost+processing.html

----------

## nazgul533

Thanks, but I wasn't able to gather anything out of that... I actually just decided to ditch ssmtp and set up a basic postfix mail server -- I found it much simpler and everything running along swimmingly now.   :Smile: 

----------

